# Grad School or Teaching English?



## Katie88 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi everyone! 

To begin with, I am a 23 year old American. I recently graduated from college with my bachelor's degree and got my first "real" job. Although my job is very good, I do not see it as a long-term option. Originally, I had wanted to study abroad as soon as I finished college, however I was not financially able to at the time. I have really been getting a lot of money saved up, so going through with this dream is a lot more feasible in the months to come.

I have been doing some research about going through graduate programs at German universities. I do not speak German (however, I am working on this and have every intention of becoming fluent), so completing a program taught in English will have to be my route (which there are plenty of options on that track). I have also heard a lot of positive opinion for getting certified to teach english as a second language. I see pro's and con's to both situations, but would like some personal accounts and opinions as to what people see being a more positive and efficient method.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## hevin (Jan 15, 2012)

Hello
It is a good paper to have especially if you are planing to live and study in a country where English is not their first language. This certificate can help you find a part time job and have some money for the rent . 
I took it and I am planing to use it in Italy for exchange I teach English in a college and learn Italian

Good luck
Hevin


----------



## Katie88 (Jan 16, 2012)

hevin said:


> Hello
> It is a good paper to have especially if you are planing to live and study in a country where English is not their first language. This certificate can help you find a part time job and have some money for the rent .
> I took it and I am planing to use it in Italy for exchange I teach English in a college and learn Italian
> 
> ...



That's great advice!! Thank you, I don't know if the certification fits in the budget, but it's definitely something to strive for! 

Other opinions still welcome, all!


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

I'd go along with getting the usual TEFL (or equiv) qualification first before you come. I don't think it takes that long to get and you will probably be able to get a job (and the visa) a lot easier with it. Saying that its not the best paid job to start with but a least its a start until you get the experience and the contacts and the hopefully some private work to help you survive.


----------



## Katie88 (Jan 16, 2012)

Thank you!!

So basically it seems like being certified would be beyond helpful!

Is there a lot of opportunity to teach and/or tutor for English while pursuing a masters degree? Do they have tutor centers within their universities that offer English tutors? 

I agree with Hevin, it would extremely helpful to have some money to help with rent and expenses and without already being fluent in German, that would be a great way to do it, providing there is legit opportunity!!


----------



## lip420 (Jan 9, 2013)

Katie88 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> To begin with, I am a 23 year old American. I recently graduated from college with my bachelor's degree and got my first "real" job. Although my job is very good, I do not see it as a long-term option. Originally, I had wanted to study abroad as soon as I finished college, however I was not financially able to at the time. I have really been getting a lot of money saved up, so going through with this dream is a lot more feasible in the months to come.
> 
> ...


Teaching abroad for a year or so is fine. It's a good experience and it won't screw up your resume. Get of the box and have some fun.


----------

